# Buck



## silveira_ranch (Jun 14, 2013)

This is my new herd buck, he was born 2/9/2013... Fullblood.

Opinions?


----------



## silveira_ranch (Jun 14, 2013)

No one?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I can't help with confirmation , Im still learning , but I think he's
gorgeous ! Good luck with him


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Nice looking Buck! Congrats on your new herd sire!
Best of luck!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice looking fella, who is he?


----------



## silveira_ranch (Jun 14, 2013)

nancy d said:


> Nice looking fella, who is he?


CAG10 Get Your Shine On from Circle A Genetics in CA.

And thank you everyone! This is my first experience with Boers, want to make sure I am headed down the right path!


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

He is definitely a step in the right direction!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I really like him! I saw him on Craigslist the other day and considered him, but he was a bit too far away and the owners never listed his price. If you don't mind me asking, what is their farm name?


----------



## silveira_ranch (Jun 14, 2013)

TrinityRanch said:


> I really like him! I saw him on Craigslist the other day and considered him, but he was a bit too far away and the owners never listed his price. If you don't mind me asking, what is their farm name?


Circle A Genetics.

Where are you from?


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks  I live in San Luis Obispo county. The area is far north of us. We wouldn't be too loathe to drive a little farther, though. But I don't see a website for them


----------



## silveira_ranch (Jun 14, 2013)

TrinityRanch said:


> Thanks  I live in San Luis Obispo county. The area is far north of us. We wouldn't be too loathe to drive a little farther, though. But I don't see a website for them


Ah nice area! We have a house in Grover Beach.

They don't have a website but if you want his email, PM me. His name is John Alvara and he is a really nice guy. I've harnessed him plenty.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

His hips are a tad higher than his withers (could be from growing)
Bit of a steep rump
I would like to see a teensy bit more strenght in the topline, just a teensy.
and I would like a bit longer neck

Otherwise in my eyes, he is a very nicely built buckling.


----------



## silveira_ranch (Jun 14, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Good width and thickness threw out the Chest. Would like to see more thickness and muscle threw out the butt and a wider top and great length. Good starr


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

He is a nice boy. I agree with Little-Bits-And-Pieces, his topline/rump isn't the best, but like she said it could just be a growing stage.  I think he could use a some more muscling for his age. And he is a little flat fronted and needs a bit more brisket. I like his roman nose head. Overall he is a pretty nice little buck, and I think he will do good for you!  Good luck with him!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> He is a nice boy. I agree with Little-Bits-And-Pieces, his topline/rump isn't the best, but like she said it could just be a growing stage.  I think he could use a some more muscling for his age. And he is a little flat fronted and needs a bit more brisket. I like his roman nose head. Overall he is a pretty nice little buck, and I think he will do good for you!  Good luck with him!


AHA! Finally! Somebody will agree with me that goats need a brisket! 
I didn't want to say anything about the brisket this time, because a lot of people are saying meat goats shouldn't have it, but.... that just didn't sound right to me, but I don't like to argue. A brisket is a very inportant part on a goat, they need a moderate size brisket to have a comfortable place for their lungs and heart, to be healthy.
They need brisket! 
A goat's front legs and shoulders shouldn't be growing straight out of its neck! The side effects of this I've noticed is a narrow animal, no width in the chest floor and front legs that turn left and right. A goat needs depth of brisket and width; she needs a comfortable place to store her heart and lungs, important organs to help sustain many years to come.

And this is directly to Crossroad Boers; The boer in you signature has a very nice brisket and blending into the neck!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Haha! Thanks for the info about the brisket. That really makes sense! I never thought that it was all that important. I just thought it looked a lot better if a goat had a good brisket. It also seems like goats with briskets have wider and cleaner chest floors. 

Thanks! I love Star's front end, she has such a nice roman nose too!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Haha! Thanks for the info about the brisket. That really makes sense! I never thought that it was all that important. I just thought it looked a lot better if a goat had a good brisket. It also seems like goats with briskets have wider and cleaner chest floors.
> 
> Thanks! I love Star's front end, she has such a nice roman nose too!


It looks better AND is very important


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK (Jul 7, 2012)

I always love meeting other Breeders from the Cali Area ( Go Clovis/ Sanger area) Lol anyway I love his Wide chest it is very boxy and we dont see that alot anymore but personally I love it ,Level topped and from the second picture it looks like he has strong back pasterns. Well overall I think he is a great find for craigslist. Good Luck on him I look forward to seeing what he throws


----------

